# Problem bei Mail-Versand mit Anhängen



## KGarreis (25. Jul 2005)

Hallo, 

ich versuche folgendes Szenario zu Laufen zu bringen: 
HTML-Formular mit Datei-Upload und Text Feldern ruft Java Servlet auf, das die Paramenter ausliest und an eine Klasse weitergibt, die sie per E-Mail verschickt. 
Das ganze funktioniert, wenn ich die Attachments weglasse, aber sobald diese dabei sind, wird meine E-Mail beim Empfang nicht mehr richtig angezeigt, und folgende Message erscheint stattdessen: 


> [MIME content for this item is stored in attachment $RFC822.eml. Parsing MIME content failed: Incorrect format in MIME data..]


Ich benutze zum Versenden die JavaMail API und erzeuge eine MimeMessage mit Multipart Objekten. Ich hab schon einige Code-Vorschläge aus diversen Quellen im Internet ausprobiert, allerdings ohne Ergebnis. Wenn ich die Mail Klasse alleine teste, klappt das mit dem Versenden problemlos, aber sobald ich den Aufruf wieder ins Servlet packe, wird der Inhalt nicht richtig angezeigt. 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wo mein Fehler liegt? Muss ich 
noch irgentwelche Einstellungen vornehmen? 
Jegliche Ideen/Anregungen/Vorschläge sind willkommen! 

Gruß, Karin


----------



## Ives (25. Jul 2005)

Das Problem hatte ich mal vor langer Zeit. Damals lags am Server bzw. IDE (WAS / WSAD), welche(n) verwendest du?

Stelle sicher, dass genau das funktionierende JavaMail jar verwendet wird. Möglicherweise verwendet der Server intern ein anderes jar.


----------



## KGarreis (26. Jul 2005)

Ich verwende momentan Tomcat 5.5 lokal auf meinem Rechner (Windows XP) zum Testen. Ich werd mal checken, welches jar File verwendet wird. Danke für den Tip! 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es vielleicht sonst noch Einstellungen im Tomcat gibt, die ich beachten müsste, oder die mir Schwierigkeiten machen könnten? Ich hab so die Vermutung, dass es vielleicht am Tomcat liegt, aber leider hab ich im Moment keinen anderen Web-Server mit dem ich es ausprobieren könnte...

Gruß Karin


----------

